# Can all over prints be acheived with DTG



## baddkompanyy (Apr 23, 2010)

I was wondering if any companies do all over printing with the DTG process or if it can be done at all.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Since the all over screen is something like 38 x 42 inches, I don't think there is any DTG that has a platen or print area that large; at least not without being a roll fabric printer.


----------



## baddkompanyy (Apr 23, 2010)

I appreciate the info.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Our DTG printer has a maximum print size of 23.5" x 48". Depending on how we position the shirt we can cover sleeve to sleeve or neck to hem but not both.


----------



## baddkompanyy (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for the info, would you be willing to look at our site and let us know if you think it would be possible to DTG print the Sexy Nugget line of our collection? www.baddkompanyy.com Please let us know what you think.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Without knowing the specific brand of shirt I would say yes it could be possible by someone with a T-jet Jumbo to print most if not all the designs. Juniors tees are pretty small. I'm not really up on other brands or the newer machines so I'm not sure if there are other printers that could do it.


----------



## diveloper (Aug 9, 2010)

Teeser said:


> Our DTG printer has a maximum print size of 23.5" x 48". Depending on how we position the shirt we can cover sleeve to sleeve or neck to hem but not both.


I would love to see some pictures of these, please, please, please!
What machine are you using?


----------



## IAC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sarah
What kind of printer are u using?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

The NeoFlex has a printable area of 17" wide x 42" long


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

The problem with using a DTG printer to get all-over type of prints is that you need to raise the print head in order to compensate for seams, neck lines, shoulder areas, etc.

The higher you go, the worse quality becomes, and the registration becomes more difficult.

An all-over print on a dark shirt would be very expensive with higher than average error rate.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Are there any DTG printers that can automatically adjust the printhead height as it prints?

Is there an optimal height for the printhead to be above the substrate?


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

anybody out there still looking for an answer...i found this video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3LPyITSMgY[/media]
looks like they have no problems with the seams and the quality kinda reminds me of the ed hardy clothing line.... this looks kinda expensive..in terms of buying the printer just for this purpose..or finding some one with this printer JUST for this purpose...but i dont know for sure


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

i had put this link with the last post but idk why it doesnt show...here you go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3LPyITSMgY


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

infomatrix said:


> i had put this link with the last post but idk why it doesnt show...here you go.


I would like to see this video but cannot see the link. I have seen this done on an MS2 which can print 42" x 60" it looked very good but they were only printing on lights during my visit.


----------



## infomatrix (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello Resolute DTG...It seems that i cannot find any information on the MS2 42x60 youve mentioned....do you think you can give me some links or info on this machine please...i would greatly appreciate it....thank you..
cheers


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

It would appear to me that All Over Printing is best done still with screenprinting. The research I've done indicates that at least 75% of the worlds printing is done via traditional screen printing methods etc.
I actually screen print All Over designs using a combination of screens and airbrushing, the reason I airbrush is because I cannot afford the cash to invest in a belt printer and the DTG machines that can print All Over are very expensive also. Airbrushing colours in after the initial first colour lay down ( which is screen printed ) is a good way to produce all over prints on a budget until you get big enough and have the cash to fork out on a belt printer etc.
It does take a bit of time to finish a design but the look is awesome.

Here is a video of a design I did from coreldraw creation through to print and then airbrush.
I guess it all comes down to how badly you want to do All Over printing, if you are like me I did not want to settle for anything less than an all over design as I think/feel that they are way better than just a simple small print on the front of a shirt etc, but hey that's just my preference.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEoq0UyEXqA

If you need any advice or help just let me know, only too happy to help you.

Regards.


----------

